# Buserelin vials - the tops!



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Hiya 

Never done buserelin jabs before...when you flip off the top of the vial it does not seem to go back on again (like most vial-tops!) - this is normal right? - I can just put the vial back in the box "topless", ready for the jab the next day and it will be alright?

Thnx!

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Yep that's right. The top flips off and goes in the bin  Just keep the vial topless in the box and use it again. Did clinic give you any alcohol wipes? If they did you can always use one to wipe over the top before you use it again. But this isn't strictly necessary so don't worry if you don't have any.

Hope d/r goes ok    
Maz x


----------

